# HF Bandsaw mill for $1446.93



## gemniii (Mar 31, 2013)

Well they have the HF sawmill going for $1800 w/ 25% off coupon code which seems to work (sometimes the coupons don't seem to work).

That's about the price of a Stihl 660 w/ an Alaskan Mark III.

Read the threads here, there are a couple of people getting good use out of theirs.

Link to the mill
http://www.harborfreight.com/checkout/cart/


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 1, 2013)

gemniii said:


> Well they have the HF sawmill going for $1800 w/ 25% off coupon code which seems to work (sometimes the coupons don't seem to work).
> 
> That's about the price of a Stihl 660 w/ an Alaskan Mark III.
> 
> ...


$1800 is already a discounted price and I thought the fineprint says no coupon codes on discounted items?


----------



## Jredsjeep (Apr 1, 2013)

the other problem is getting one after you actually order it, back order, back order, back order


----------



## hunterbuild (Apr 1, 2013)

I just got an e-mail from a new member of another site. He ordered it at $1550 delivered to his door. I warned him it will be back ordered, but it will come and is worth the wait. He was afraid to post as he is new and thought he would be shunned.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BobInMN (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm the guy hunterbuild is talking about. I used the 25% off coupon good for Easter Sunday only. As of April 1st the mills are now only $600 off, listed in flyer at $1899.00. They said 2-3 week back order. I had called a couple weeks ago looking for info, they gave a delivery date of May 10th at that time.


----------



## gemniii (Apr 1, 2013)

BobInMN said:


> I'm the guy hunterbuild is talking about. I used the 25% off coupon good for Easter Sunday only. As of April 1st the mills are now only $600 off, listed in flyer at $1899.00. They said 2-3 week back order. I had called a couple weeks ago looking for info, they gave a delivery date of May 10th at that time.



I'm certain you will be shunned if you don't post PICS and comments 

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## 04titanse (Apr 10, 2013)

I ordered one back in February and was back ordered over and over....I canceled and went and picked up a similar Hudson mill today.


----------



## hunterbuild (Apr 11, 2013)

It does take a lot of patience. I'm glad I waited. After a record snowfall I hope to be back milling tomorrow.


----------



## BobInMN (Apr 13, 2013)

I called Harbor Freight yesterday to check the status of my back order. They told me they were not scheduled to receive any more shipments of this mill until 11/8/13. They did say that may change to a later date, then again it may be an earlier date. It really makes me wonder what the holdup is on being able to get shipments of this mill. You would think they (Harbor Freight and the factory) would want to sell as many of these as possible.


----------



## 04titanse (Apr 13, 2013)

I got notice that they could not fill my order. But I had already decided to cancel.


----------



## BobInMN (Apr 13, 2013)

I've always wanted to have a bandsaw mill and I really won't be doing a great amount of sawing on it. I've waited this long and I don't really have the bucks to spend on anything else, so I am willing to wait.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 13, 2013)

BobInMN said:


> I called Harbor Freight yesterday to check the status of my back order. They told me they were not scheduled to receive any more shipments of this mill until 11/8/13. They did say that may change to a later date, then again it may be an earlier date. It really makes me wonder what the holdup is on being able to get shipments of this mill. You would think they (Harbor Freight and the factory) would want to sell as many of these as possible.


 Probably waiting on a few bags of rice to come in, so they can feed the kids that build them!! lol

OK, i'm just kidding you! lol lol

SR


----------



## 04titanse (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree, blows my mind that they can never meet the demand.


----------



## hunterbuild (Apr 13, 2013)

Boy I'm glad I got mine when I did. I did wait over 6 months. I had to dig it out of the snow today to cut some 1x12 pine for siding on a cabin. Lot of mud too.


----------



## TPA (Apr 13, 2013)

04titanse said:


> I agree, blows my mind that they can never meet the demand.



Yea, and yet they keep putting it on sale like they have too many.


----------



## BobInMN (Apr 15, 2013)

04titanse said:


> I got notice that they could not fill my order. But I had already decided to cancel.



Surprises me that they would say they could not fill your order, yet it is still on sale in their April flyer?


----------



## Caghrlos (Apr 21, 2013)

hard in winter wood.


----------



## jrcat (Apr 21, 2013)

Caghrlos said:


> hard in winter wood.



?? what does that mean?


----------



## BobInMN (Apr 21, 2013)

This guy has two sawmill videos listed on youtube. I'd say he's got both the Woodland and Harbor Freight models covered.


https://www.youtube.com/user/haojh1979


----------

